# New Revised hanged Man Head/Mask prop Head



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey guys I just revised my Hanged Man Prop based on the portrait from the HM. He still needs to be haired.! I have a fake noose for him as well! Here is what i have so far and later i will post pics of him haired and of course hung! Thanks for looking


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another great face!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I love the face as is. No need for hair.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You make some awesome mask! Nice job once again!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW great job!!!!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys for the compliments!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome job! love his teeth.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Super cool GP! Love the facial expression. That will look way cool in your setting. I want one.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

awesome work and great expression... how do you do that?


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys for the compliments! He is made by sculpting the head out of clay. Once your sculpt is done then you make a mold. Pour latex into the mold wait 24 hours then pull it out! Its now a negative of your sculpt. Now you can paint it up! This is how Halloween Masks are made! Anyone interested in him can shoot me a PM.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That would scare me if I ran across it!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Great Pumpkin said:


> Thanks guys for the compliments! He is made by sculpting the head out of clay. Once your sculpt is done then you make a mold. Pour latex into the mold wait 24 hours then pull it out! Its now a negative of your sculpt. Now you can paint it up! This is how Halloween Masks are made! Anyone interested in him can shoot me a PM.


i was afraid of that. it looks like you are a master sculptor... it's impressive man


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

This guy is ugly and creepy, yet handsomely beautiful. It's a shame he has to hang....Oh heck with it...Hang him! Nice work.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent! Very nice work!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He has quite the creepy grin. I've never seen someone so happy about being hung.


----------

